# Installing Lazarus on FreeBSD



## selmo (Feb 17, 2013)

I tried to install lazarus on FreeBSD; however it gave an error about incompatibility.


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 17, 2013)

Could you please post that error message? *T*ry this:

`# cd /usr/ports/editors/lazarus && make clean install clean && rehash`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

